# Best Burger and or Burger Joints in Houston



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

This past Saturday, my wife and I were driving around looking for a good burger joint or just a dive that has a better than average burger. We drove around for a while with no luck, unfortunatly, our hunger got the best of us and we settled for Chili's.hwell:

My question to you guys is, where can one go to get a good burger ? Not a fastfood place like Mc-D's, Whataburger, Burger King, or Wendy's, but those hole in the wall, mom and pop burger joints with that greasy burger that the meat hangs out on all sides and outweighs the veggies type of burger.

Thanks in advance,:cheers: 

Tight lines

SR


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Christian's or Miller's Cafe IMO.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

the country in in sommerville


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Shuttle Burger on Almeda Genoa 

Riverside Marina San Jac River 

Scooters Ice House--Hwy 35/Telephone rd


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Shuttle Burger or Mr Char Burger


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bubbas on Washington or Texas Hamburger Palace on Ranchester...


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Langford Grocer & Icehouse in midtown area, think Beck's Prime is always good too. per earlier comment, Christian's Tailgate good too


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

MyTi-Burger on 43rd off of TC Jester. The V Burger is still rebuilding after Ike on Hardy.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

Miss Dixie said:


> Christian's or Miller's Cafe IMO.


I 2nd Millers Cafe on North Shepherd....very good eats here!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Tornado Burger in Stafford... Mmmm, Mmmmm, Mmmmm, Mmmmm, Mmmmm...... Greasy (please hum it to the Quino's tune)

I luv em!

Rick


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Shuttle Burger on Almeda Genoa
> 
> Scooters Ice House--Hwy 35/Telephone rd


I saw the Shuttle Burger place yesterday and wondered if it was any good. Oh, I almost forgot about Scooter's. Used to eat there quite often when I worked in Pearland. Good stuff.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

My vote is for Langford's near downtown (between midtown and montrose area) if it is still there. I have not been there in about 4 years, but it was the best I have ever had.

Here is a thread from a couple of years ago that has a lot of good places.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=153093&highlight=burger


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Goode Company Burgers off westheimer and then there was one I think it is called Charlies and it is located under westpark tollway near south rice.....help me with a name guys!!!


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Both the Goode Taqueria and Dillo have pretty tasty burgers.

I'll also third Lankford. I was just here yesterday and it's as solid as ever.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Wolf's Burger. Just a tad South of Woodforest Boulevard on the Southbound feeder road of Beltway 8. 77015 zip. Mom and Pop place where everything's good and well worth a drive. Homestyle burgers and fries/tots/onion rings.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Miss Dixie said:


> I saw the Shuttle Burger place yesterday and wondered if it was any good. Oh, I almost forgot about Scooter's. Used to eat there quite often when I worked in Pearland. Good stuff.


I highly recommend Shuttle Burger. They have other good food besides burgers also. Ive heard alot about Scooters as well.


----------



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)

Bellaire broiler burger


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

I had a good one last week at Fudruckers.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

tx hamburger palace, christians, miller's cafe and pappa's burger

here's a place with extensive research, ratings and pics

http://www.texasburgerguy.com/


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

Pappa's burgers on westheimer is the best in town


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

The Spot on the Seawall. 

We were in Port Aransas a few weekends ago and there was a burger place that was also a brewery. Cannot remember the name but their house burger was most excellent and would get me to drive back down there just for that. 

There home brew beer was good also.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

U must be my neighbor cuz your naming all my spots. (Chin-Digg)


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Bellaire Broiler Burger.
Bubba's Burger Shack is good too.


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

until the Southshore Beer Garden reopens try the 18th street pier in San Leon


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

During the week: Champ Burger. 304 Sampson between Harrisburg and Canal. They're only open on weekdays M-F 7am-4:30pm. No inside seating, just picnic tables outside. More really good home-style burgers. Come hungry and be patient, because lots of people that work downtown ride over there for call-in orders. Another Mom-n-Pop, but more of a burger stand than a restaurant.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

FireEater said:


> We were in Port Aransas a few weekends ago and there was a burger place that was also a brewery. Cannot remember the name but their house burger was most excellent and would get me to drive back down there just for that.
> 
> There home brew beer was good also.


I am heading to Port A this weekend. If you could find, remember, etc. the name of the place, or the location, my friends and I would be grateful. I love a good burger with a good beer.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Mel's in Tomball. Try out their homemade onion rings too.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

bigbob said:


> I highly recommend Shuttle Burger. They have other good food besides burgers also. Ive heard alot about Scooters as well.


Food great, place is just way to hot sometimes.

There daily plate lunches are great.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> During the week: Champ Burger. 304 Sampson between Harrisburg and Canal. They're only open on weekdays M-F 7am-4:30pm. No inside seating, just picnic tables outside. More really good home-style burgers. Come hungry and be patient, because lots of people that work downtown ride over there for call-in orders. Another Mom-n-Pop, but more of a burger stand than a restaurant.


You must need a free t-shirt. :spineyes: Champ Burger has an awesome orange shake too. (reminds me of the push-up ice cream when I was a kid)


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Food great, place is just way to hot sometimes.
> 
> There daily plate lunches are great.


 U must be my neighbor cuz your naming all my spots. (Chin-Digg)


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the place is called Bubba's


pepo211 said:


> Goode Company Burgers off westheimer and then there was one I think it is called Charlies and it is located under westpark tollway near south rice.....help me with a name guys!!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have never been impressed with anything I have ordered at Beck's Prime. NEVER.

I've tried Mel's - it was decent, and the rings were greasy.

Christian's, TX Hamburger Palace are tops in my book - but I do want to try more of the ones on TXburgerguy's site.

For a chain restaurant - Fuddrucker's still cranks out a good burger.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Langford's and 5 Guys gets my vote.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

2-M's in Rosenberg makes a mean burger. It's a hole-in-the-wall, family-owned joint


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

5 guys - meh. good, but I don't see what all the fuss is about. Their fries are awesome though.


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

cant believe Southwell's has not been mentioned...
Southwell's Hamburger Grill . 3 locations in houston.. san felipe, By Memorial high right off I-10 and Holcombe by the medical center .. also try their waffle fries
Bubbas burger shack on Westpark is also really good. I like their Buffalo burgers.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*For Miss Dixie*

Adrian's Burger Bar. 5309 Sonora, Houston, Texas 77020. Another home-style burger place that's popular with the downtown lunch crowd. Except these burgers are 'big-as-yo-head'! Go hungry and you probably still won't finish it.


----------



## saggrock (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow !!! thanks for the responses guys ! I didn't expect them that quick, but they will do.:dance:

SR.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

NaClH2O said:


> I am heading to Port A this weekend. If you could find, remember, etc. the name of the place, or the location, my friends and I would be grateful. I love a good burger with a good beer.


Found it!

http://www.portabrewing.com/

The burger is called the Stopher Burger.

They were out of their stout beer, so we had some Backwater Bocks and they were pretty good.


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

What about Cliff's on Fountanview? I love Cliff's!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Adrian's Burger Bar. 5309 Sonora, Houston, Texas 77020. Another home-style burger place that's popular with the downtown lunch crowd. Except these burgers are 'big-as-yo-head'! Go hungry and you probably still won't finish it.


That's it!! Thanks for reminding me of the name. I swear they use 1 or 2 lbs. of meat for each burger.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Christians Tailgate
Lankford Grocery
9'rs Grill
Tornado Burger


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

x2 for Champ Burger and Adrian's

Mess around at Adrian's and get an ox-tail plate instead of a burger, and oh my!!!

Thats it, I'm hittin up Champ Burger tomorrow for an open steak sandwich with mustard, all the way with extra pickles, and a vanilla shake.......Man I can taste it already....


----------



## El PescadoLoco (Jun 27, 2008)

*Mmmmmm.....*

SomeBurger- Decker Dr. @ Tx. Ave.- Baytown, TX
Crawdad's- FM565 @ I-10E- Cove, TX- (GET THE MOFO BURGER)


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Old Whaler said:


> 2-M's in Rosenberg makes a mean burger. It's a hole-in-the-wall, family-owned joint


We love 2 M's. Get out the car, walk up and order..get back in your car and wait for your number to be called. Tasty burger.

I know it's a chain, but we also really like "5 Guys" in Rosenberg. If you go there with a family of five, you only need ONE large order of fries...trust me.

Kelly


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Try the ******'s La Bomba Burger....Takes awhile but they make the buns onsite. Friggin awesome.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Christian's Tailgate if you're near downtown

Big Humprey's in Pearland

Scooter's in Pearland make a fine burger too.

The little woman at Firehouse Saloon used to make an awesome burger too, but I hear she's not there anymore.


----------



## AndySipowitz (May 27, 2008)

If you find yourself near Willowbrook mall head up of Louetta to a place called CheeburgerCheeburger (like the SNL skit)... They will knock your socks off. Toppings of every kind and HUGE burgers... They are online, I hope Houston gets more!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Dang, almost forgot about Kelley's.
The Kelley burger is good, but if you like a challenge, go for the Big K.

1 pound of beef, see if you can finish it.  

I did.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

becks prime and mooyah burger


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

Little Red Barn Burgers on Grant and Copeland. great price and crazy good


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Mel's Country Cafe in Tomball, home of the world famous Mel's Mega Burger.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

for chains = red robin (the royal red robin) & fuddruckers

i need to try scooters - drive by it all the time.



whats good on the west side bltwy/westheimer area??


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

TX Hamburger Palace on Ranchester


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

2-m's in rosenberg, new orleans poboy on main just south of downtown (if its still there) barry's in pasadena, champ burger, josies in poc makes a pretty good burger too.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

you all need to try Stantons 1420 Edwards at Houston Ave. The Houston Press gave them the title of best burger in Houston...absolutely great burgers, homestyle....


----------



## Conrad D (Jul 29, 2009)

There are many good burger joints in Houston. One is the Sandwich king off Hollister and 290, and also the one on long point. There's a trailer that sells them right off almeda and 288, always packed takes about 20min to get a burger. and always, always you can never go wrong with Fuddruckers.


----------



## ChasinSpottedTail (Jun 24, 2009)

I grew up eating Shuttleburger as a kid! I went back a few years ago and was disappointed, it just wasn't the same as I remembered it. Maybe it has improved, I'll have to give it another chance. I do agree with the Champ's that place is always busy, and usually those places that stay in business with only a few picnic tables outside have the best food. And Someburger in Baytown is really good, I love their home-cut fries.
I will def have to try out Lankford Market and Stanton's.


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

Bellaire Broiler Burger


----------



## CP (Aug 6, 2005)

*SMASH BURGER !!!!!!!!*

I know its a chain but holy moly I love my burgers and they can do it right. Better than Cliffs, Millers, Becks Prime, Princes and Fudruckers. They are getting ready to rock all the other burger joints with many more locations.

The only better burgers I have had were IN and OUT on the west coast. Otherwise smash burger gets my vote.

If you have not had a SMASH Burger at least try it, you will be hooked.

-CP


----------



## fuqua1 (May 4, 2009)

sammys deli of i10 kirkwood
ottos off memorial 
christians totem


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

they just opened a Smash on Westheimer outside the BW - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Lankford Grocery
Bubba's
Southwells
Pete's Fine Meats
Southwells

There a lot of really good burger shacks around Houston.


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

adpostel said:


> x2 for Champ Burger and Adrian's
> 
> Mess around at Adrian's and get an ox-tail plate instead of a burger, and oh my!!!
> 
> Thats it, I'm hittin up Champ Burger tomorrow for an open steak sandwich with mustard, all the way with extra pickles, and a vanilla shake.......Man I can taste it already....


X3 on these. Have to include Lockwood Inn. Lockwood and Jensen Dr.


----------



## nokatch (Mar 24, 2009)

smash smash smash smash!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

*Adrian's Local Cafe*


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Mel's in Tomball. Try out their homemade onion rings too.


Mels is one of the best places I've ate in the tomball/spring area.



AndySipowitz said:


> If you find yourself near Willowbrook mall head up of Louetta to a place called CheeburgerCheeburger (like the SNL skit)... They will knock your socks off. Toppings of every kind and HUGE burgers... They are online, I hope Houston gets more!


I was a fan, nice atmosphere. And for those of you that go there, you can watch me and my buddies fly rc airplanes right across the street. Always a good laugh or two on sunday afternoons when we crash. 

I now am going on an ever ending quest to try out some of these places yall are suggesting, mels is the best place I've ate so far, SOOOO I must now try everywhere else.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I actually like the Burger Shack down in Kemah.

I'm going to have to make a trip out to try Five Guys and Smash.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

fastpitch said:


> Bellaire Broiler Burger.
> Bubba's Burger Shack is good too.


both places are within walkin distance from my house

BellaireBroilerBurger (BBB) Swiss Classic- sauteed onions and shrumes & swiss cheese

Bubba's - Westpark ...just outside the loop....Buffalo Cheeseburger


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Best burgers I've ever had came off the grill in my backyard. 

I had a real good one last week at a place called the " Christian's tailgate" 7340 Washington, north of I-10 on Washington just inside loop 610. Pretty good for store bought.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

P'OS in cypress on telge great buger, liberty cafe in freer and light house in matagorda !!!!! mel's is good also.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Stantons City Bites at 1420 Edwards @ Houston Ave. ph.713-227-4893
http://www.b4-u-eat.com/houston/restaurants/reviews/rsv4430.asp


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Tornado Burger on Murphy Rd in Stafford are very good and are rated best cheese burger by Houston Chronicle. 

Althought best in Texas IMO is Wallbangers a small chain located in S.Texas. They ground their own meat and bake the bread and the are HUGE! HUGE!


----------



## SST Angler (Dec 2, 2008)

By Far (IMO) Mooyah Burger N Fries are THE best I've ever had beside the ones I grill myself. There is only 3 locations; Pearland, Katy and Webster. The One in Pearland is Brand New and it's clean and downright GOOD! Talk about a burger different from the normal fast food joint....you have to try this place. The regular Mooyah burger automatically comes double meat...You have to specify a junior burger or they will give you double meat... Try the Mooyah burger all the way with bacon and swiss and you WILL return within the next week. Fries are natrual cut fries also. Check out thier location and menu! http://www.mooyah.com/locations/


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

74 posts and no one has mentioned Rosnosky's...great greasy burger !!!

Miller's on Shepherd is up there with the best.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Cliffs ditto (Is there still a Rosnovskis ?)*



My Three Sons said:


> What about Cliff's on Fountanview? I love Cliff's!


 What he said but its been a long time since I was there. Used to be a little place everyone went to somewhere near Memorial park called (spelling?) Rosnovskis. Probably defunct or somebody would have mentioned it


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Moore's Double Horn Grill in Fulshear, bet you cant eat it all.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Chase4556 said:


> Mels is one of the best places I've ate in the tomball/spring area.
> 
> *I was a fan, nice atmosphere. And for those of you that go there, you can watch me and my buddies fly rc airplanes right across the street. Always a good laugh or two on sunday afternoons when we crash.*
> 
> I now am going on an ever ending quest to try out some of these places yall are suggesting, mels is the best place I've ate so far, SOOOO I must now try everywhere else.


I went to cheeburger last weekend and did see you or your buddy flying those planes. I would recommend a shake with that burger.


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

deerdude2000 said:


> P'OS in cypress on telge great buger, *liberty cafe in freer* and light house in matagorda !!!!! mel's is good also.


I will agree with you on that Don. Liberty always has good food. I love the killer tacos for breakfast.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

*You asked for a dive!*

Broiler Burger in Bellair. It is next door to the Donut shop. By far an old fashion burger. Or try Stantons in Alvin. Order a Big W burger and you won't be dissapointed.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

1) Moz Grill in the Crawdads Convenience store on I-10 East @ FM 565 out past Mont Belvieu. Awesome burgers.... Thank god its just a few miles down the road. 

2) SmashBurger... Ive never heard of them until I went to visit my buddy and his wife when they had their last child at Texas Womens. We randomly ran in there to grab a burger... It was REALLY good. I wish it wasnt so far. Are there any on the East side of town? Or Clear Lake???


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

FireEater said:


> Found it!
> 
> http://www.portabrewing.com/
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'll report back if I can convince anyone else to go there. I can't imagine it would be very difficult.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The wife raves about the Smash Burger on Main but I haven't gotten over there yet.


----------



## Tx HNT/FSH College Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Mels Cafe in Tomball


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Buffett Fan said:


> 74 posts and no one has mentioned Rosnosky's...great greasy burger !!!


My dad used to take me there when I was a kid and then by the tin can house...is it still on Birdsall??


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*On the Northeast Side*

Pete's on Loop 494 between Kingwood and Porter. Great burger and fries!

http://www.b4-u-eat.com/houston/restaurants/reviews/rsv3945.asp


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

CenterPoint Station

San Marcos


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's one that nobody has mentioned....Carlos Beer Garden @ Nasa1 and Hwy3.....with grilled onions and jalapenos and their onion toothpicks


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> Pete's on Loop 494 between Kingwood and Porter. Great burger and fries!


Used to go to Pete's once or twice a week and it was great. Seems to have gone downhill since they expanded and ran off all the old help. Heard Greg, one of the co-owners even bailed.

29-95.com rated the 29 best burger places in Houston:

http://www.29-95.com/restaurants/story/burgers-29-places-ooze-houston


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

thabeezer said:


> My dad used to take me there when I was a kid and then by the tin can house...is it still on Birdsall??


Nope, it's on the corner of 34th and TC Jester.


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Michael burger in Galveston has some pretty good burgers
just keep in mind they don't much like kids or credit cards.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

I know this is not Houston but if you're in Rockport go by Moon Dog's, cheeseburger served on a sweet bread bun with sweet potato fries. Come on weekend.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Omega Burger! 

Galena Park,Clinton Drive.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Best burger*

Best burger I have ever eat is in Seabrook just before the brige on hy 146 on the left, a yellow building with all the walls and ceilings covered with old signs and other stuff, a place called Tookies. I get the hamburger that is marinated with onions and chopped real fine grilled onins on top, MAN ITS GOOD


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

fuzzbuzzeng said:


> you all need to try Stantons 1420 Edwards at Houston Ave. The Houston Press gave them the title of best burger in Houston...absolutely great burgers, homestyle....


This is the best burger in town, hands down, a nice second is Spaghetti Western , its not on the menu, just have to ask for it..

Andrew


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

Pete's Fine Meats on Richmond!! Michael cooked me up a venison burgar last Saturday and didn't charge me. Best part of the joint, after lunch you can get a Ribeye to take home. Great food, great butcher, great service!! Deer processing as well!!!


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

05starkid said:


> cant believe Southwell's has not been mentioned...
> Southwell's Hamburger Grill . 3 locations in houston.. san felipe, By Memorial high right off I-10 and Holcombe by the medical center .. also try their waffle fries
> Bubbas burger shack on Westpark is also really good. I like their Buffalo burgers.


Southwell's is not only good food, but Bryan has the best customer service of any eatery.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Can't believe no one has mentioned Sweet Mesquite. They have an awesome buffalo burger and are kid friendly.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

*Downtown*

If you work downtown you need to try Hubcap Grill, pretty darn good.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

wadefisher3180 said:


> CenterPoint Station
> 
> San Marcos


Was this the old Katy Station back in the '90's?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Wolf's Burger. Just a tad South of Woodforest Boulevard on the Southbound feeder road of Beltway 8. 77015 zip. Mom and Pop place where everything's good and well worth a drive. Homestyle burgers and fries/tots/onion rings.


X2 for Wolf's. Alderson and Beltway 8 they are closed by 6:00 pm though. The absolute best Mushroom burger you will ever have. I miss the old Uvalde Malt and Burger, the new owners have destroyed the place.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Mike77015 said:


> X2 for Wolf's. Alderson and Beltway 8 they are closed by 6:00 pm though. The absolute best Mushroom burger you will ever have. I miss the old Uvalde Malt and Burger, the new owners have destroyed the place.


You sir are definitely East Side. The Uvalde malt and burger had the best fries and a tasty burger. It has been years since I have been to Wolf's but it was very good then.

Ronnie's on Federal/Maxey was a good burger back in the day. They were Vietnamese, but could make a great burger.
The Hamburger Palace is owned by Thai's and that is a great burger. What's the connection?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> You sir are definitely East Side. The Uvalde malt and burger had the best fries and a tasty burger. It has been years since I have been to Wolf's but it was very good then.
> 
> Ronnie's on Federal/Maxey was a good burger back in the day. They were Vietnamese, but could make a great burger.
> The Hamburger Palace is owned by Thai's and that is a great burger. What's the connection?


I remember going to Uvalde Malt and Burger as a kid after baseball practice/game. They had about 10 different drink sizes from .05 up to .50 and I would get the biggest order of onion rings they had, and eat them till I couldnt move. They were great..


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sam's Deli on Kirkwood @ I-10. This guys has made a millon dollars making burgers. The long branch fries and milk shakes are to die for.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Shuttle Burger on Almeda Genoa
> 
> Riverside Marina San Jac River
> 
> Scooters Ice House--Hwy 35/Telephone rd


Riverside?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Shuttle Burger on Almeda Genoa
> 
> *Riverside Marina San Jac River*
> 
> Scooters Ice House--Hwy 35/Telephone rd


You sure you can judge those things after a day on the river bro? 
Good Times aint bad either.



slopoke said:


> *Wolf's Burger*. Just a tad South of Woodforest Boulevard on the Southbound feeder road of Beltway 8. 77015 zip. Mom and Pop place where everything's good and well worth a drive. Homestyle burgers and fries/tots/onion rings.


Ditto! :doowapsta


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> You sure you can judge those things after a day on the river bro?
> Good Times aint bad either.
> 
> Ditto! :doowapsta


That is what I was thinking. KNOWING the condition of most getting off the river. :cheers:


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

haven't been in a while, but fountainview cafe had a good burger...

went to smash burger on westheimer today. long line for counter service, not enuff seating inside. burger and fries was $7.34, a drink woulda been another $2. i just got h2o. i had the texas burger and added jalpenos (fresh ones) and it was a good burger. i think i had one bite that was a little too salty for my taste, but a good burger. passed my 5 napkin test. fries were decent, i like 'em a little thicker. there are better burgers in h-town tho. oh and the burger comes out openfaced. i like mine closed and wrapped. i just paid you to make my lunch, finish putting my burger together...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not saying theyre the best .....but you better come hungry If you order the super K burger from Kellys


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mike what your calling river bottom is what we're calling riverside or at least it was... off monmouth, down at the duck ponds... 

Malt in Burger is there but new name sense the Koobs sold it... Fry's next to the old Malt n Burger was good. had the windmill looking building.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

AJ's on FM517 in Dickinson makes a good burger.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Miller's cafe off Shepard and Tootsies in Lexington, Tx get my votes.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I just got back from Avalon Diner in Sugarland and their bacon cheeseburger is top notch. It's not run down your arm to your elbow juicy but it was still danged good. I had forgotten about that place until this thread made me burger hungry.


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

This thread gave me burger on the brain so went & checked out Bubba's on Washington today. It was pretty good. Will try Christian's across the hwy next week.


----------



## yakattack (Feb 18, 2009)

good site attached
http://www.examiner.com/x-3259-Houston-Cheap-Eats-Examiner~y2009m2d15-Top-ten-burgers-and-fries-under-10


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*killer tacos*



Big Mike M said:


> I will agree with you on that Don. Liberty always has good food. I love the killer tacos for breakfast.


Now your talking those things are great !!!!!And i can't believe no listed po's in cypress!!!!!!!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

waterspout said:


> You sure you can judge those things after a day on the river bro?
> *Good Times* aint bad either.


X2 on Good Times!

I should have remembered them yesterday! The burgers at the Good Times Marina/Bar&Grill? off of Garrett Rd. are killer too! Lot's of fun to sit on tha porch and eat one while folks are tryin' to load/unload their boats! Followed by some cold ones of course! :dance:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

cabolew said:


> AJ's on FM517 in Dickinson makes a good burger.


Are u high? rs


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

G-Money said:


> I know this is not Houston but if you're in Rockport go by Moon Dog's, cheeseburger served on a sweet bread bun with sweet potato fries. Come on weekend.


G-Money, Have you tried the burgers at Panjos Pizza in Rockport. IMHO, they're the best down there since Croakers.

Christian's Totem
TX 'burger on Ranchester


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Orders from the war dept.

1. Becks at MP
2. Applebys
3. Christians 
4. Millers on Shephard
5. Burger King


----------



## ChasinSpottedTail (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone here had the 1lb ****** Burger from Cafe Espanol??


----------



## My Three Sons (Mar 23, 2008)

I have gained three pounds because of this thread!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

notthatdeep said:


> Orders from the war dept.
> 
> 1. Becks at MP
> 2. Applebys
> ...


2 of these are not like the others, 2 of these things do not belong...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Theres also a swanky resturaunt in one of the downtown hotels... Shulas I think??? (Its a resturaunt dedicated to some old Dolphins coach, im not a big football fan).

They have a bacon cheddar burger there that is damnnn good.... but its also like 22 bucks if I remember correctly... Still good though


----------



## SALT LIFE (Nov 8, 2007)

itty bitty burger barn on pinemont


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Darn burger brain washing had me searching for one of the aforementioned tonight*

I went to Pappas Burger on Westheimer and was moderately impressed.
$14+ tip for a cheeseburger, fries and a beer was good but not great. I normally enjoy Pappas restaurants, but this is twice in a row that they have not lived up to my expectations.(Pappasito's fajitas were the other) I think the price is directly related to all the fixtures, TV, decor, etc. Still give me a greasy burger from a dive....Texas Hamburger Palace or Bubba's under the Westpark.

To PB's credit, they had Shiner Smokehouse. If you are a Shiner fan, you owe to your self to enjoy one with a burger or a steak.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

ChasinSpottedTail said:


> Anyone here had the 1lb ****** Burger from Cafe Espanol??


You gotta wair a extra size pair of britches if ya plan on eating the whole thing! lol


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> You gotta wair a extra size pair of britches if ya plan on eating the whole thing! lol


Or some bibbys!


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

ChasinSpottedTail said:


> Anyone here had the 1lb ****** Burger from Cafe Espanol??


Yep I've tried it after a a fishing trip to the dam and no I couldn't finish it. It took me and another big boy to polish it off, that's a big burger for sure.

Forgot to mention Big Burger V on the W. Hardy st.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

ChasinSpottedTail said:


> Anyone here had the 1lb ****** Burger from Cafe Espanol??


Have they cleaned up there act any? Last things I heard about the place has run me off from there for the past few years.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Brew said:


> Used to go to Pete's once or twice a week and it was great. Seems to have gone downhill since they expanded and ran off all the old help. Heard Greg, one of the co-owners even bailed.
> 
> 29-95.com rated the 29 best burger places in Houston:
> 
> http://www.29-95.com/restaurants/story/burgers-29-places-ooze-houston


Brew - I went by Pete's yesterday to check out the changes. The burger is still great! The new folks were trying to keep up the friendly atmosphere, but I agree with you about it being a different Pete's.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

shuttle burger [the most recent owners are not afraid to run the ac]
been awhile but scooters is good.....
went to big humpherys for the first time 2 weeks ago $13 for a buger rings and drink
....not gonna happen again!!!
sherrys busy bee in sante fe
carlos beer garden........
i still miss buger mart on edgebrook!!!!


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Bellaire Broiler Burger, never pass it by if you are near


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sitting here starving to the point of feeling like I'm gonna dry up and blow away... then I run across this thread!!! :biggrin:

Some of the best that I can recall...

Tornado Burger - Get the "spicy." Goooood stuff.

Blakes BBQ on Jeanetta. The BBQ is good but IMHO they are chinchy on the meat. However, they do have a fantastic burger.

Hyde's Cafe in Old town Spring. 


I tried to get into Miller's Cafe once off Shepherd, but it was already around noon on a weekday and the line was out the door. Unfortunately I didn't have time to stay. Maybe I'll have better luck on a Saturday... like today!!:biggrin:


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got back from Tornado's in Stafford...mighty tastey burger! I had the spicey double cheese.
Gilhooley's in San Leon makes a pretty good burger too!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

As far as the Tomball area the best hands down burger is at Pecos Grill. Much better than Mels, PO's, Cheeburgercheeburger, and Christian Totems.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Miller's in Clear Lake has gone way downhill.IMO



beer catcher said:


> I 2nd Millers Cafe on North Shepherd....very good eats here!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

SALT LIFE said:


> itty bitty burger barn on pinemont


Itty Bitty Burger Barn. Ate there last week. Very, very good burger and the owner is very nice and great athmosphere.

Petes fine meats is a great buffalo burger.

Christians Tailgate is a very, very good burger.

Otto's is a good burger.

Mooyah is good.

Burger Shack in Kemah is good.

Pappas is good.

Mels is good.

After reading this, I think I need to try belliare brioler.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*Belliare Brioler.*

Try the double meat with bacon, yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

*Texas City*

The old lighted pier at the end of the dike had some pretty good burgers as well.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

bigbob said:


> The old lighted pier at the end of the dike had some pretty good burgers as well.


Yeah I miss those burgers and night fishing as well. I didnt read the whole post, so I dont know if it has been mentioned yet, but Burger Tex in Pearland is great. Anyone remember the old Char Burger place on Telephone Road across from Pauls? That was good too. Scooters Ice House used to make a mean burger, but I havent been there in a few years.


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bill's Cafe in Kingwood Tx on Loop 494. All they have is burgers w fries and steaks w salad. And of course plenty of cold beer.


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

millers 
bellaire broiler

champ burger

DJs on Kirby (what happen to that place, went by there last week and it was closed?) i get the burger with chili and jalapeno...burn me up everytime

Ekkos Gas station on Richmond and Rice has some good Gyro burgers

bubbas texas roadshack - buffalo burgers

i luv burgers


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> 2 of these are not like the others, 2 of these things do not belong...


I agree but she doesn't. Go figure. She likes Applebys after BP...then CTG ,Millers, and BK. i could get by on any of them.

I used to like the great burgers they had at Cafe Express but they have gone downhill a little.

Goode's burgers and Pappas BBQ burgers are pretty good too.

bon appetite!

ntd


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Baystlth1 said:


> Bill's Cafe in Kingwood Tx on Loop 494. All they have is burgers w fries and steaks w salad. And of course plenty of cold beer.


Bill's cold beer is primo, iced down in ice chest outside where you can pick your own, you, the waitress, or one of your buds...whoever retieves the brew, pops the top and throws it across the yard for the kids to pick-up in the Tonka trucks.

No place compares to Bill's Cafe. A good burger, steak, and appetizers, very good, but not the best in town...but who cares, it's Bill's Cafe, nothing else matters.

Very fun place. Everyone needs a Bill's experience. Make sure that you have a couple of hours to chill, becasue like it says on the menu..."rule #1 - no, I don't know when it will be ready, this is good food, not fast food."

We all love Bill's!


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Guy's Meat Mkt. on Old Spanish Trail...They BBQ smoke their burgers and they come with all the fixings...The BBQ is good too!:an6:


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

BigRoo said:


> Guy's Meat Mkt. on Old Spanish Trail...They BBQ smoke their burgers and they come with all the fixings...The BBQ is good too!:an6:


Don't forget the jalapenos. :biggrin:


----------



## TXplugger (Nov 26, 2007)

Guys does have a great burger. 

As for DJ's on Kirby, they closed their doors on 7/24/09. Its a shame cause they did have an excellent burger and fry combo and the price was right.

Live Oak Grill on Dairy Ashford in Sugar Land has a pretty top notch burger as well.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Rusty S said:


> Are u high? rs


Please tell me your other 29000+ post were more productive than this.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Brassnadz said:


> Yeah I miss those burgers and night fishing as well. I didnt read the whole post, so I dont know if it has been mentioned yet, but Burger Tex in Pearland is great. Anyone remember the old Char Burger place on Telephone Road across from Pauls? That was good too. Scooters Ice House used to make a mean burger, but I havent been there in a few years.


Char Burger is still there. I still go there often. Or Shuttle burger on Almeda Genoa.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

DJ's closed!? i was there a few weeks back..They had nice burgers too!

Oh yeah you gotta have the jalepenos on a Guys Burger!:dance:


----------



## SunnyHouTX (Jul 21, 2008)

Melon said:


> Omega Burger!
> 
> Galena Park,Clinton Drive.


x2 on Omega Burger. It's about a mile or two from the Washburn Tunnel.

Also heard good things about Magic Burger on College. Went by there but didn't have the time to wait for the crowd to clear. Gonna make it there one of these days.

Also like the burgers at Willey's in Katy.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Birdnest Billy said:


> I'm sitting here starving to the point of feeling like I'm gonna dry up and blow away... then I run across this thread!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Some of the best that I can recall...
> 
> ...


Blakes is chinchy on everything, IMHO. The burger is decent - but I don't think it deserves to be mentioned in this thread.

Friday for lunch, I went by Sam's Deli Diner and ordered a mushroom bacon swiss burger. Very good burger, but they use frozen patties (I knew this before I went) - and I don't think they put any seasoning on the meat when they grill it. At least I didn't see them season the meat. lots of shrooms, and almost too much cheese (is that possible?), and the order of seasoned fries was almost large enough to share. All in all - a good burger, and I'll be back...for the Pepper Jack Avocado burger.


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

little bitty burger barn on tidwell i think. hope i am not steering you wrong but it is somewhere in that area also sam's deli diner at wilcrest and I-10 this is very good.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Langford's on Dennis, one street over from McGowen. Great breakfast too and very reasonable.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

I could have sworn the title of this thread had something to do with burger joints in HOUSTON, not all over texas? Anyway, Texas Monthly has an article this month on the best burger joints, check that out, three or four from the Houston Area made it. Christian's tailgate, both on I-10 at washington and the one in Midtown, makes a good burger. Lankfords at 88 Dennis St. in Midtown is a really good burger, and there is a place under Hwy 59 near Westpark that is awesome, but i can't recall the name of it, any help here? I haven't looked at the article yet so i'm not sure if those places are on there or not, that's my personal experience


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

we get the Texas Monthly at my office - Houston area entries on the list are:

9. Bacon Cheeseburger - Beck's Prime
13. 1/2 pound hamburger - Burger Fresh (Conroe)
16. Kobe Beef Burger - Max's Wine Dive
23. Tiki Burger - Cafe Michael Burger (Galveston)
25. American Kobe Beef Burger - Mockingbird Bistro
29. Double Hamburger - Mel's Country Cafe (Tomball)
34. Hamburger - Sam's Deli Diner
35. The Regular (with asadero cheese) - Dry Creek Cafe
39. Old-Fashioned Hamburger - Lankford Grocery 
45. Mesquite Burger - Goode Company Hamburgers & Taqueria
48. Hamburguesa Mexicana - Speedy's Burger

To keep it fair, I think TM should have just ordered a "cheeseburger" from each place to make an honest comparison - but I think I may have to keep a copy of the list to visit some of these place in the future. Some of the burger on the list sound like pure heaven.


----------



## Birdnest Billy (Aug 24, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> Blakes is chinchy on everything, IMHO. The burger is decent - but I don't think it deserves to be mentioned in this thread.


No more undeserving than your frozen pattie. LMAO!! :rotfl:


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

SHUTTLE BURGER IS GREAT! I ALSO LIKE THE ONES AT PAPPAS BBQ


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

*Guy's Meat Mkt.*



BigRoo said:


> Guy's Meat Mkt. on Old Spanish Trail...They BBQ smoke their burgers and they come with all the fixings...The BBQ is good too!:an6:


Get ther early cause there is a line outside a Guy's 'till the burgers run out....then ya have to find something else. My team loves Guy's.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Wild Hare on Federal Road makes a mean burger basket.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Birdnest Billy said:


> No more undeserving than your frozen pattie. LMAO!! :rotfl:


maybe - but look at how many times Sam's has been mentioned in this thread.

I've eaten at Blake's many times - mostly because my coworkers loved his BBQ. I think for the price he charges - you should get more food.

Go try Sam's, compare with Blake's and post your thoughts. Lankford Grocery will be my next stop...maybe on Friday.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Lankfords was on Food TV's Diners/Drive Ins and Dives tonight. Burgers, Tacos and Dogs show. Locals recommended lunch specials at Lankfords also. Chicken Hash and Enchiladas. If you like spicy, try the Firehouse Burger. We ought to have a 2cool meet there friday!



speckle-catcher said:


> maybe - but look at how many times Sam's has been mentioned in this thread.
> 
> I've eaten at Blake's many times - mostly because my coworkers loved his BBQ. I think for the price he charges - you should get more food.
> 
> Go try Sam's, compare with Blake's and post your thoughts. Lankford Grocery will be my next stop...maybe on Friday.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

DANIEL'S MEAT MARKET IN BAYTOWN!!!! i think it is on cedar bayou. 1.35lb burger after its cooked, boiled in some kinda sauce, and i think its less than five bucks and you do not need anything else with it. they have all kinds of good stuff in there!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Christians on Washinton is in a class by itself. Then I like Sams.


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Lankford*

I believe Lankford is far greater than Christian's. Christians is a big burger, however I thought Lankford was far more tasty. #1 by far IMO.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I've heard from several folks that Christians has good burgers. Anyone ever go to FuddRuckers anymore? Ate there for lunch the other day and it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Flounderpounder27 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Dry Creek Cafe*

The other day some friends and I ate at Dry Creek off of Yale and 6th Street in the Heights area of Houston. It was ranked 35 on the top 50 in Texas. Overall, it was a great burger. Get the regular with acedero cheese (a white cheddar), this is what Texas Monthly had ranked. My girlfriend got the little Mexico with avacados and hers was great too. Pick up a Texas Monthly and there are about 4 or 5 places in Houston that got top 50. :texasflag


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

You fellas that said Mooyah finally convinced me to give the one out here in Katy a shot. WOW. Really good burger and the fries are great as well.

This is a pretty useful thread. Im a greasy cheeseburger junkie and now Ive got some new burger joints to try out. ha


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> we get the Texas Monthly at my office - Houston area entries on the list are:
> 
> 9. Bacon Cheeseburger - Beck's Prime
> 13. 1/2 pound hamburger - Burger Fresh (Conroe)
> ...





Flounderpounder27 said:


> The other day some friends and I ate at Dry Creek off of Yale and 6th Street in the Heights area of Houston. It was ranked 35 on the top 50 in Texas. Overall, it was a great burger. Get the regular with acedero cheese (a white cheddar), this is what Texas Monthly had ranked. My girlfriend got the little Mexico with avacados and hers was great too. Pick up a Texas Monthly and there are about 4 or 5 places in Houston that got top 50. :texasflag


see post above in this thread


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Beck's Prime. they have locations in The Woodlands and on Westheimer just outside BW8.


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Was watching a show on the Food Channel last week. It featured a burger at Lankford Grocery in Houston (88 Dennis Str.) called the Firehouse burger. Went and tried it today....Wow! Cayenne butter on the buns, habanero mustard and jalapenos on a good sized burger. Hottest burger I ever ate. If you like hot, give it a try!

God bless,
Rob


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

Just ate at 5 Guys burgers today off I10 at Bunker Hill.. Wow, it was really good, and i can definatley recommend the bacon cheeseburger. Beware however, the place was absolutely jammed full of people at lunch time.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have some business over on 290 tomorrow - anyone care to join me to try the "Little Bitty Burger Barn" for lunch?

www.littlebittyburgerbarn.com 5530 Pinemont

11:30ish or so.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I have some business over on 290 tomorrow - anyone care to join me to try the "Little Bitty Burger Barn" for lunch?
> 
> www.littlebittyburgerbarn.com 5530 Pinemont
> 
> 11:30ish or so.


 Save me a seat...I might be a little late :biggrin:


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The Live Oak Grill in Sugaland off of Dairy Ashford.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> I have some business over on 290 tomorrow - anyone care to join me to try the "Little Bitty Burger Barn" for lunch?
> 
> www.littlebittyburgerbarn.com 5530 Pinemont
> 
> 11:30ish or so.


You buyin'?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

for you darlin - of course! I think I owe you a meal.


----------

